# Managing Alternative Pollinators: A Handbook



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

Managing Alternative Pollinators: A Handbook for Beekeepers, Growers and Conservationists NRAES 186 SARE Handbook 11

This handbook is a first-of-its-kind, step-by-step, full-color guide for rearing and managing bumble bees, mason bees, leafcutter bees, and other alternatives to honey bee pollinators.

For Beekeepers: Detailed information on each alternative pollinator's biology and susceptibility to disease, pests and chemicals, as well as step-by-step instructions on how to rear and manage alternative pollinators.

For Growers: Guidance for understanding the business of pollination, matching pollinators to crops, and deciding how best to pollinate for successful agricultural production and pollinator protection.

For Conservationists: Easy-to-understand accounts of the honey bee's plight, the business of pollination, and what can be done to protect pollinators and our food systems.

The book features 130+ color photos, 10 chapters, 7 appendices, nest construction details, parasite and disease management guidelines and a sample contract. Includes a bibliography and list of additional resources.

This book was produced with support from the US Department of Agriculture's Sustainable Agriculture Research and Education program. For more information about SARE, visit www.sare.org.

For ordering and price information, click here: NRAES


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks. 

but shouldn't this (also) be posted in the Alternative pollinators forum?


----------

